# The $125.00 copertone stingray from Walmart



## Babyboomerbikes (Jun 21, 2020)

Started assembly today. Let me say this bike is beautiful. Perfect paint, perfect chrome, perfect packaging. Love it.  Now for the bad news. These bikes are assembled with an impact wrench.  And literally no grease.  Headset easy, front wheel bearings  easy. Crank set easy. Coaster brake nightmare. The jam nut and the cone were so tight I couldnt get it apart .. Finally threaded it apart from the other side. Still together. Was able to clamp my pedal wrench in the vise to hold the cone and beat on the wrench to get it free.   Was finally able to find a you tube showing how to  reassemble the hub.. In case anyone needs to know it is a Falcon hub. .. tomorrow I will get it..  Only negative is the seat, cheap cover.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 21, 2020)

I wonder if anyone from Pacific visits the Cabe for any type of feedback.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Jun 21, 2020)

Pictures?

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Babyboomerbikes (Jun 23, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> I wonder if anyone from Pacific visits the Cabe for any type of feedback.



The parent company dorel industries of Canada is in big trouble. They own Pacific, Schwinn, GT, mongoose and Cannondale. Check out DIIBF on the DJIA. Their stock is down to about $4.20.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2020)

I wonder how long one lasts if you actually ride it. I wouldn’t get caught in the rain or in a humid environment either. Bottom line though is if you like it that’s all that really counts. V/r Shawn


----------

